# Shania Twain Puts The Up In Sunday's 90th Grey Cup!



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

FYI.....Here's another reason to be among the millions watching Sunday's Grey Cup....

www.cfl.ca/GreyCup02News/1018a.html

SHANIA TWAIN PUTS THE UP! IN GREY CUP

TORONTO - The Canadian Football League and the 2002 Grey Cup Committee, and Universal Music, announced today that international superstar Shania Twain will kick off the 90th Grey Cup halftime in Edmonton, Alberta on November 24.

Oct. 18: Full story


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

From today's Globe & Mail...

www.globeandmail.com/servlet/GIS.Se...che_key=williamHouston&start_row=1&num_rows=1

CBC breaks out gadgets and gizmos for Grey Cup coverage

By WILLIAM HOUSTON

Saturday, November 23, 2002 - Page S9

The CBC will use 18 cameras to shoot tomorrow's Grey Cup, which is about double the number usually employed for a Canadian Football League telecast. One of the cameras will be attached to a jib arm, which is a long extension, for a crowd shot. Another will produce pictures of Edmonton's Commonwealth Stadium from a helicopter. Cameras will be placed on each of the goal posts. And, yes, the virtual 10-yard marker is making an encore........


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice!!!! I will be watching definately inbetween NFL games......the Grey Cup is on Fox Sports World tomorrow for ones that have D*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Who is Shania Twain?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baby Ruthie _
> *Who is Shania Twain? *


She's the only reason I even pay attention to Country Music.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> * She's the only reason I even pay attention to Country Music. *


...Ditto!

BTW....Kick off is coming up around 6pm EST......The game has been sold out since Wednesday....Brian Williams just noted that 62,000 will be at Commonwealth Stadium!

http://cbc.ca/sports/football/greycup2002/


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

So far I'm quite impressed...

....flyover by 9 of Canadian Air Force 431 Squadron Snowbirds

....two great tunes by Shania....

....record breaking 99 yard touchdown catch by the Als Woodcock

....Hmm...Eskimos coming back strong in the third quarter...Woo Hoo!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

And the Als WIN!!!


----------

